
Washington D.C.'s 2019 Water Quality Report [pdf] - acdanger
https://www.dcwater.com/sites/default/files/2019_dcwater_water_quality_report.pdf
======
pettycashstash2
Residents can check if service line is lead at dcwater.com/servicemap

Lead service lines were predominately installed prior to the mid-1950s in the
District of Columbia, but there are records of lead service lines being
installed as late as 1977. You can use our service line map to see the
information DC Water has about your service line at dcwater.com/servicemap

